# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ναυάγιο GRECIA EXPRESS στο λιμάνι του Αιγίου

## πατρινος

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 ένα καράβι είχε (κάτσει) με το πλάι στα αβαθή στην άκρη του λιμανιού του Αιγίου. Γνωρίζει κανείς για το ποιο ήταν και ποια η τύχη του? Ξέρω ότι ανελκύστηκε μετά από λίγο καιρό αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 ένα καράβι είχε (κάτσει) με το πλάι στα αβαθή στην άκρη του λιμανιού του Αιγίου. Γνωρίζει κανείς για το ποιο ήταν και ποια η τύχη του? Ξέρω ότι ανελκύστηκε μετά από λίγο καιρό αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα άλλο.


Ηταν το Grecia Express του Γεωργιου Βεντουρη.

----------


## πατρινος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## πατρινος

Η τύχη του ποια ηταν?

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά την ανέλκυση πήγε για σκραπ στην Τουρκία. Δες φωτογραφίες από την ανέλκυση εδώ: https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread...259#post195259

----------


## πατρινος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

